# suche wuchernde Pflanzen



## Lucy79 (23. März 2013)

Hallo!  

Hört sich vielleicht blöden, weil sie meisten versuchen diese Pflanzen in de Griff zu bekommen, aber ich suche etwas, was schnell wächst und auch nicht sooo gerne gefressen wird...    kleine zarte Pflanzen werden von den Goldis schnell verputzt... am besten etwas, was in ca. 80 cm WT gut gedeiht.. was gibts da Schönes??

LG Susanne


----------



## tyler (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Grüße Dich,Tannenwedel,denen kannst du beim wachsen zusehen LG Tyler


----------



## Lucy79 (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

HAllo tyler!

Tannenwedel hab ich im Flachwasserbereich, wusste gar nicht, dass die auch in dieser Tiefe gedeihen....  muss sich wohl mal ausprobieren


----------



## andreas w. (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hi, ich kann Dir "Laichgras" anbieten. Hatte ich mir vor ein paar Jahren bei NG. gekauft und geht ab wie Sau. 
Das Gras hat ca 2cm breite Halme und wächst in größerer Tiefe. Ist für Deine Teichgröße ideal

Ein Handicap - ich mach demnächst den Teich sauber - tabula rasa, solange musst Du warten. Kannst auch eins,zwei Seerosen haben und andere Pflanzen, wie gesagt, ich mach Platz fürs Viehzeug .

Toll wäre natürlich Abholung, Termin fürs Reinemachen sag ich noch. Schaffen wir das irgendwie?

Gruß & schönwes We., Andreas


----------



## Annett (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hallo Lucy,

goldfischresistent und gut wuchernd, bei genügend Nährstoffen, ist auch __ Hornkraut/__ Hornblatt. 
Damit wurde unser alter Teich endlich klar... alles andere an Unterwasserpflanzen wollte nicht richtig wachsen.


----------



## Lucy79 (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hallo zusammen!

@ andreas    hört sich gut an, wäre dann ei Tagesausflug für uns, sind gute 100 km... hat ja aber noch Zeit 

@ Annett     __ Hornblatt haben wir, ist aber nicht genug


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hallo Susanne,
versuch es mal mit __ Wasserpest, die wächst sehr gut und viele Fische mögen die nicht!


----------



## Lucy79 (24. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

@ Jörg

__ WAsserpest kenn ich nur aus dem Aquarium...    welche Arten taugen denn für den Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> 
> __ WAsserpest kenn ich nur aus dem Aquarium...    welche Arten taugen denn für den Teich?



canadische Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis) - das ist die die vor rund 130 Jahren als erstes in Europa eingeschleppt wurde und heute immer noch die Standartwasserpest im Gartenteich ist

__ argentinische Wasserpest (Egeria densa) - die Standartwasserpest für Aquarien

sind mittlerweile aber auch noch ein andere Arten wie Lagarosiphon und Hydrilla in Eiropa eingschleppt

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulli (25. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hi Lucy,

da kann ich __ Papageienfeder empfehlen, die geht bei mir ab wie verrückt und wächst in fast allen Tiefen, ich hatte sie zwischen 10 und 100 cm.
Da gibt es verschiedene Arten, nimm die gösseren - meist als Myriophyllum Aquaticum angeboten. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Lucy79 (25. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

@ Ulli 


wow, sieht ja toll aus...  muss dann nur noch gucken, wo ich da ne größere Menge her bekomme


----------



## Ulli (25. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

Hi Lucy,

das ist bei mir alles aus 3 Baumarkt-Plänzchen zu 2,90,- das Stück gewachsen. Innerhalb von 3 Jahren... und ich habe das Grüne jeden Herbst vollkommen abgeschnitten und nur das Wurzelwerk gelassen. 

Man kann einfach ein paar Wedel abtrennen und an einer anderen Stelle zwischen die Steine klemmen, wächst bei mir einfach so ohne Erde.... Erstaunliche Pflanze!

Ich würde Dir gerne welche abgeben, aber bis die bei mir jetzt wachsen wird es Dir zu spät werden, das dürfte dann so Mai/Juni sein? Ich denke, die kann man mit der Post verschicken...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Lucy79 (26. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

@ Ulli

Danke fürs Angebot...   Pflanzen kann an nie genug haben...


----------



## Deuned (26. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*



tyler schrieb:


> Grüße Dich,Tannenwedel,denen kannst du beim wachsen zusehen LG Tyler



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.Gelesen hatte ich das auch so aber sowohl in meinem alten Teich als auch in dem neuen(Sommer 2012) wächst der Tannenwedel sehr verhalten,zwei neue Töpfchen sind sogar ganz eingegangen.
Alle anderen Pflanzen wachsen gut,es kommt wohl doch sehr auf das Wasser an und daher ist es schwierig Pflanzentipps zu geben.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

also die Tannenwedel im Flachwasserbereich wachsen hier gut, ich setzt später mal welche tiefer


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*

@ Ulli - die sehen ja genial aus...__ Papageienfeder? Wie tief stehen die bei Dir jetzt? Und deine Koi lassen die in Ruhe? 

Ich habe Tannenwedel im letzten Jahr eingesetzt und die wurden bis auf die Wurzelstengel im Substrat abgenagt. Jetzt sind sie über den Winter schon wieder schön gewachsen und ich hoffe ja, dass ich sie diesmal  auch zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## andreas w. (26. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ Ulli
> 
> Danke fürs Angebot...   Pflanzen kann an nie genug haben...



, dachte ich auch mal. Mittlerweile weiß ich es etwas besser - es gibt für alles ein Maß.
Trotzdem, erstmal alles versuchen. Rausschmeissen und zurückschneiden kannste immer noch.

Vollgas und gutes gelingen. Bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## Ulli (27. März 2013)

*AW: suche  wuchernde Pflanzen*



Zacky schrieb:


> @ Ulli - die sehen ja genial aus...__ Papageienfeder? Wie tief stehen die bei Dir jetzt? Und deine Koi lassen die in Ruhe?
> 
> Ich habe Tannenwedel im letzten Jahr eingesetzt und die wurden bis auf die Wurzelstengel im Substrat abgenagt. Jetzt sind sie über den Winter schon wieder schön gewachsen und ich hoffe ja, dass ich sie diesmal  auch zu Gesicht bekomme.



Hi Zacky,

die Papageienfeder lassen die Koi in Ruhe, sie zupfen zwar dran herum, aber die wachsen so üppig, daß mir ohne Zurückschneiden der ganze Teich zugewachsen wäre. Ich habe sie so in 20 bis 50 cm Tiefe im Rücklauf vom Filter, aber sie wachsen eigentlich überall, wo sie sich festklammern können. 

Tannenwedel habe ich auch, die sehen toll aus, aber werden von den Koi regelmäßig ausgebuddelt. Wenn es viele Fadenalgen in Teich hat, dann gedeihen die Tannenwedel nicht so gut, sie werden quasi von Algen umwickelt und gehen dann unter.  

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## dizzzi (14. März 2016)

Hi Folks,

eine kleine Frage an die Experten. Ist es jetzt schon die richtige Zeit argentinische __ Wasserpest oder __ Papageienfeder zu kaufen, und in den Gartenteich einzusetzen? Oder sollte man besser noch etwas warten?

Danke für einen Tip & LG

Udo


----------



## sugger1234 (14. März 2016)

versuche es mal mit Englische __ Wasserminze, blau


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2016)

Hi Udo,

nee, jetzt ist es noch viel zu kalt. Was jetzt an Pflanzen zu kaufen ist ist alles im Gewächshaus vorgetrieben und bekommt erst mal einen Kälteschock wenn es bei den jetzigen Temperaturen in den Teich/Garten kommt.

Ob es die __ Papageienfeder dieses Jahr überhaupt noch im Teichpflanzensortiment geben wird ist ne andere Frage. Diese wurde,  wie auch die __ Wasserhyazinte, Carolina-__ Haarnixe, gelbe Scheincalla und großblütiges Heusenkraut als "invasive" Arten in der EU mit einem Haltungsverbot belegt  - ich weiß aber net ab wann das Gesetz greifen soll und der Besitz dieser Pflanzen strafbar wird

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (14. März 2016)

Hallo Udo,
warte mal ab !
Vielleicht bin ich beim TT!
Ich werde einiges an Pflanzen mitbringen

LG


----------



## dizzzi (14. März 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> warte mal ab !
> Vielleicht bin ich beim TT!
> Ich werde einiges an Pflanzen mitbringen
> ...


Sorry für die dumme Frage. Was bedeutet TT?


----------



## andreas w. (16. März 2016)

TT bedeutet Teich(ler) Treff - und die Klammern habe ich reingemacht damit´s nicht nachher heisst: wie treffen sich denn Teiche .

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, Andreas.


----------



## BumbleBee (16. März 2016)

Hi Susanne,

ich habe __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Krebsscheren in größeren Mengen abzugeben. Mein Teich ist letztes Jahr damit zugewuchert, alles hat (leider) den Winter gut überstanden. Ich habe auch Koi im Teich, keiner davon macht sich an den Pflanzen zu schaffen.

Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20 m tief und auch dort wuchert es. Sobald es etwas wärmer ist, werde ich radikal auslichten und dann kann ich Dir gerne weiterhelfen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Zeug los bin und es woanders weiter gedeihen darf.

Postleitzahl 56.. ? Da könnte ich Dir die Pflanzen sogar gewiss mal vorbei bringen, ich bin des Öfteren in Siegen, das dürfte doch nicht ganz so weit weg sein, oder?


Viele Grüße aus der Eifel - Jessy


----------



## breithecker (16. März 2016)

Hallo BumbleBee,

ich würde da auch Interesse anmelden und bei Plz 56* würde ich auch abholen kommen ;-)

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## BumbleBee (16. März 2016)

Hi Sascha, 
okay, ich meld mich einfach, wenn es konkret wird... kriegen wir hin.   


VlG - Jessy


----------



## breithecker (16. März 2016)

ab wann sortierst du denn aus?


----------



## BumbleBee (16. März 2016)

Sobald es wärmer ist... das ist schwer zu schätzen  Das Teichwasser hat im Moment 7 Grad, da sind die Koi noch nicht so aktiv, wenn es 12 grad hat sieht die Sache schon anders aus... Ich mag die im Moment nicht so sehr stressen, obwohl es mich mit der Ausmistaktion zugegebenermaßen echt in den Fingern juckt ...

Wie gesagt... ich melde mich gerne sobald es losgeht.


----------

